# EPH25+ (with ephedrine)



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Guys we have been selling these for a while on uour website but someone has complained and now we are being threatened with legal action by the Medicines Control Agency so we need to take them down, BUT I am cutting the price on them this week to shift as many as I can so move quick if you want any.

http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk/products/supplements/eph25.php


----------



## meathead19871466867921 (Jul 2, 2004)

How many tabs per bottle?

25 is still expensive!


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

It says 60 tabs on the advert!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Its so expensive we're now banned from selling it! How much do you want to pay for it?

You can always buy something like Lean System 7, see which one works best then tell me its expensive.


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

I appreciate your sponsoring our board Extreme. The price of those is a lil high though. Any way you can come off it a bit. I know a competitor I could PM you that sells the same tabs, 45 count for $7 american... that's tough to argue with.


----------



## meathead19871466867921 (Jul 2, 2004)

I think its 48caps actually, if we are talking about the same place.

I know an even better site tht sells the 60cap bottles for $6.95


----------



## meathead19871466867921 (Jul 2, 2004)

Also, in your sig, you have spelt extreme wrong


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

hello meathead

whats the site called?

have you got a link for us all.

cheers


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

meathead1987 said:


> I think its 48caps actually, if we are talking about the same place.
> 
> I know an even better site tht sells the 60cap bottles for $6.95


nope it's 60... for the USA members, you can get it on

http://www.customnutritionwarehouse.com

under the asthma relief category.

Those that can't use CNW, use

http://bulknutrition.com - these are the 48 ct I think you're thinking of


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

cheers gs


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

GettinSwole said:


> meathead1987 said:
> 
> 
> > I think its 48caps actually, if we are talking about the same place.
> ...


just off the subject lol, but are you off the www.muscletalk.co.uk forum coz i sware your one of the testers for Product x?


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

nope must be someone else. I don't even know what product x is man. and wasn't this site previously muscletalk.co.uk before it changed?


----------



## mgeorge (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Swole, isn't that ephedrine HCL you are talking about?

HCL is different that the good old stuff that was in Ripped Fuel and other products like that. HCL is sold in the gas stations still in the US.

Do you know anywhere I can buy some good old ephedrine products like Ripped Fuel or Xenadrine?

MGeorge


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2004)

Ripped Fuel, didnt twin lab discontinue makeing this stuff because people had reported of getting some side effects off it such a iregular heart beat and high blood pressure ect? :?


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

It is Ephedrine HCL... the only real difference in the two is the HCL added. If you know about chemistry you know that HCL simply makes it water soluble. Most every drug you take orally ends with an HCL to make it more water soluble. The Ephedrine HCL will work just as good as the old stuff or possible better since it wont' need a lipid delivery system. As far as getting the old stuff w/ ephedra in it... you just can't unless you have friends that have extra bottles and want to sell them to you


----------



## mgeorge (Mar 9, 2010)

Damn!

I loved that s**t, the only side effects I got was a lot of energy, awesome cardio output, and awesome fat loss! Best eca stack

MGeorge


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

if you look around on the net i have seen it still for sale on some american site but on bodybuilding.com they said that twinlab dicontinued it because of threats of being taken to court ect LMAO i think its stupid if you take stuff i think its should be down to you to take the rack for it after all many people dnt suffer from side effects from things so i recon its your own risk wot you take ect


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Guys as I've said all along I'd give any Musclechat members 20% off, and the EPH were reduced to 25 and was doing 4 for the price of 3 before I took them off sale.

They may be expensive compared to someone selling the copies in the gym car park but these are/were the real deal and postage was free too (not a fortune I know, but still free).

We had to take them off after another supp company advised the MCA we had them on sale.


----------

